# truhán - truhan



## ramariel

Pérdonenme si ya han visto ésto, pero a mí eso de quitar la tilde en truhán me molesta enormemente y quería compartirlo con ustedes.
http://www.elcastellano.org/ns/edicion/2010/noviembre/ortografia.html


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Ramariel: 

Sí, hay varias cosas de esas novedades que a muchos nos chocan bastante. Lo que tú mencionas es un ejemplo más de otros que he visto comentados en otro artículo similar: 





> ...guion, hui, riais, Sion, truhan y fie.


La verdad es que a muchos nos daña la vista. El caso de _truhan_ es aún más notorio por la hache intercalada, pero solo aparentemente, porque esa hache no afecta a que una combinación de dos vocales sea o no sea diptongo (hay diptongo en _prohibir_, por ejemplo). 

Saludos.


----------



## jaramos

Namarne said:


> Hola, Ramariel:
> 
> Sí, hay varias cosas de esas novedades que a muchos nos chocan bastante. Lo que tú mencionas es un ejemplo más de otros que he visto comentados en otro artículo similar: La verdad es que a muchos nos daña la vista. El caso de _truhan_ es aún más notorio por la hache intercalada, pero solo aparentemente, porque esa hache no afecta a que una combinación de dos vocales sea o no sea diptongo (hay diptongo en _prohibir_, por ejemplo).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tales palabras suponen el choque de dos "normas" y, por tanto, la solución es difícil: a) Por un lado, deben ser consideradas monosílabas, porque siempre se unen en diptongo, según la norma académica, la "u" o la "i" (cerradas), seguidas de una de las restantes vocales (abiertas) y cuando son contiguas ellas mismas. No deben acentuarse, pues, "truhan", "guion", y las demás. b) Pero, por otra parte, y de manera excepcional, en la pronunciación habitual de los hispanohablantes (creo que de todos), es decir, en la "norma oral" general, aparece el hiato: "tru-han", "gui-on". Es lo que justifica la aparición de la tilde: "truhán", "guión". La RAE ha hecho prevalecer la primera, pese a que es difícil de comprender y explicar, porque la realidad del habla demuestra justamente lo contrario (norma b).


----------



## Namarne

La solución es difícil, es cierto. (En muchos lugares se pronuncian como diptongo, de todos modos). 
Yo entiendo que la consideración universal de diptongo es meramente ortográfica. Es evidente que para quienes no pronunciamos esas palabras como diptongo, simplemente no lo es. La escritura se adapta a la pronunciación, no a la inversa.


----------



## elnickestalibre

ramariel said:


> Pérdonenme si ya han visto ésto, pero a mí eso de quitar la tilde en truhán me molesta enormemente y quería compartirlo con ustedes.
> http://www.elcastellano.org/ns/edicion/2010/noviembre/ortografia.html


 
Esto viene dado por unas normas ortográficas que se acomodan a la escritura como un reloj suizo, sin fisuras, 100% perfectas. 

Antes (pasado) se permitía que dichas palabras se escribiesen tildándolas, pero eso abría fisuras e iba completamente en contra de las normas sin fisuras antes mencionadas; por ello finalmente ha prevalecido el sentido común y ahora no se permite (cuando salga la norma, en breve) tildar dichas palabras.

La escritura no tiene por qué acomodarse siempre a la forma de hablar de las personas. De hecho finalmente para este tipo de palabras existen unas normas y esas normas hay que seguirlas sea cual sea su pronunciación.


----------



## Namarne

elnickestalibre said:


> La escritura no tiene por qué acomodarse siempre a la forma de hablar de las personas. De hecho finalmente para este tipo de palabras existen unas normas y esas normas hay que seguirlas sea cual sea su pronunciación.


Tienes toda la razón. Pero da la casualidad de que lo que define un diptongo es la pronunciación. De ahí que se incurra en una incongruencia, según mi modo de ver. 


> *diptongo**.*
> * 1.     * m._ Fon._ Secuencia de dos vocales diferentes que se pronuncian en una sola sílaba; p. ej., _aire, puerta, fui._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## elnickestalibre

Namarne said:


> Tienes toda la razón. Pero da la casualidad de que lo que define un diptongo es la pronunciación. De ahí que se incurra en una incongruencia, según mi modo de ver.


 

Es que yo en estas palabras no veo que se pronuncie en dos sílabas. Lo que la gente detecta es simplemente el énfasis que tiene la parte de la vocal abierta dentro de estas palabras. Así:

Gui*on, *tru*han, *hu*i,* etc.

Lo único que se ve es que en la pronunciación se toma más fuerza en la vocal fuerte, pero claro si en una secuencia tomas una fuerte y una débil está claro que la fuerte va a sonar con más ímpetu, énfasis, pero no por ello hay hiato.

El hiato se da cuando es al contrario, una vocal fuerte y otra débil y la débil suena más fuerte, son casos extraordinarios y por ello se tildan. O dos vocales fuertes y una suena más fuerte, hay que marcarlo, hay hiato. 

Pero nunca en una secuencia vocal débil-fuerte o fuerte-débil donde la fuerza se localiza en la fuerte, eso es lo normal que se localice ahí, no hay nada raro ni hiato ni nada, es diptongo a todos los efectos. Se pronuncian en la misma sílaba, que la vocal fuerte suene más fuerte al lado de una débil no quiere decir que se pronuncie en dos sílabas, simplemente queire decir que obviamente al ser fuerte y la otra débil pues suena por encima la fuerte, nada más, es diptongo.


----------



## Namarne

elnickestalibre said:


> Gui*on, *tru*han, *hu*i,* etc.


Siempre las he oído pronunciadas en dos sílabas. Es evidente que no se pronuncian igual _fui _y _huí_.


----------



## Lurrezko

Namarne said:


> Siempre las he oído pronunciadas en dos sílabas. Es evidente que no se pronuncian igual _fui _y _huí_.



Sin ningún género de dudas.


----------



## Bloodsun

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con mis compañeros rebeldes.

Yo pronuncio *guión* como bisílabo, y por ende lo escribo como tal (palabra aguda terminada en n; ergo, tilde en la última sílaba). *Gui-ón*. Tan solo a algunos animalejos he escuchado pronunciar "guion" como monosílabo (y digo animalejos porque suena muy mal, medio bruto).

Con *truhán* es lo mismo. Yo la pronuncio como bisílabo, de no hacerlo así creo que no se entendería la palabra. Y la escribo como bisílabo. *Huí* es otro caso más; si no la pronunciara como bisílabo, sonaría como el "we" inglés, y dejaría de gustarme mi idioma.

No es imaginación nuestra que todas estas palabras se pronuncian en dos sílabas (al menos nosotros), no se trata simplemente de enfatizar una vocal fuerte. La separación entre sílabas es muy clara a la hora de pronunciarlas. Sonarían como palabras diferentes si las pronunciáramos como monosílabos.

Es cierto que la escritura no siempre tiene que acomodarse a la forma de hablar de las personas, pero en este caso no pueden separarse ambas cosas. Las palabras son pronunciadas antes que escritas. Si nos obligan a escribir las palabras de una forma que se contradice con nuestra pronunciación, tendremos que cambiar nuestra pronunciación, pues de otro modo se perdería el sentido común. Y así terminaríamos hablando todos en el mismo español, neutro, perdiéndose las particularidades de cada región hispanohablante. No creo que eso sea un avance en ningún sentido...

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Para mí que si se quiere representar gráficamente que un diptongo debe pronunciarse con hiato, debe utilizarse la diéresis: *trühan / guïon*.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Namarne said:


> Siempre las he oído pronunciadas en dos sílabas. Es evidente que no se pronuncian igual _fui _y _huí_.


 
Las palabras _fui _y _hui _son ambas monosílabas de vocal cerrada + vocal cerrada. Y con la nueva norma no hay discusión posible.

Al mismo tiempo, se pronuncián igual pero vemos un sonido un poquito diferente porque en _hui_ la hache es muda y pronunciamos "ui" entonando la vocal tónica en la "i": hu*i.*

Mientras que en la palabra _fui_ pronunciamos la suma f+u=fu (un sonido diferente de "ui" pero que sigue las mismas reglas fonéticas) más la vocal cerrada "i" dando entonación igualmente en esta última: fu*i.*

Es esa diferencia de sonido "ui" y "fui" la que hace que veais otra pronunciación donde en realidad no existe tal distinción.


----------



## Serafín33

Bueno, «guion» solía al menos ser un caso excepcional porque sí hay gente que lo pronuncia como una sola sílaba, por ejemplo, yo. Incluso la regla hasta ahora era escribir la palabra con o sin _guion_ dependiendo de la pronunciación. 

Véase lo que dice el DPD en su primera (y por el momento, también única) edición:


> *guion1* o *guión*. ‘Escrito  que sirve de guía’ y ‘signo ortográfico’. La doble grafía, con o sin  tilde, responde a las dos formas posibles de articular esta palabra: con  diptongo (_guion _[gión]), caso en que es monosílaba y debe escribirse sin tilde; o con hiato (_guión_ [gi - ón]), caso en que es bisílaba y se tilda por ser aguda acabada en _-n._  La articulación con diptongo es la normal en amplias zonas de  Hispanoamérica, especialmente en México y en el área centroamericana;  por el contrario, en otros países americanos, como la Argentina, el  Ecuador, Colombia y Venezuela, al igual que en España, esta palabra se  articula con hiato y resulta, pues, bisílaba. Debido a esta doble  articulación, y con el objetivo de preservar la unidad ortográfica, en  la última edición de la _Ortografía_ académica (1999) se establece  que toda combinación de vocal cerrada átona y abierta tónica se  considere diptongo a efectos de acentuación gráfica. Por ello, en _guion_ y otras palabras en la misma situación, como _ion,_ _muon, pion,_ _prion, Ruan, Sion_ y _truhan,_  se da preferencia a la grafía sin tilde, aunque se permite que aquellos  hablantes que pronuncien estas voces en dos sílabas puedan seguir  tildándolas (→ tilde2, 1.2).




Al mismo tiempo, «Sion» y «fie» también tienen una sola sílaba para mí. Lo mismo para «ion» (me suena igual que «yon»), «muon», «pion» y «prion».

Sin embargo, esto no es cierto para «truhán», esta sí tiene dos sílabas para mí. ¿Acaso alguien sabe si la gente de una particular region pronuncia esa palabra como monosilábica?


----------



## Bloodsun

elnickestalibre said:


> Es esa diferencia de sonido "ui" y "fui" la que hace que veais otra pronunciación donde en realidad no existe tal distinción.



No es que vea o imagine otra pronunciación. Yo la pronuncio de otra manera, como bisílabo. Al hablar, digo *hu-í* (o como sea que eso se represente gráficamente). No se parece en nada esta pronunciación a la de *fui*, el sonido y la duración es diferente. Y no soy la única loca, en todo caso...

La RAE decidió que a partir de este mes será *hui*, y probablemente concuerde con la pronunciación de muchas personas. En mi caso particular, será contradictorio.

Saludos.


----------



## Serafín33

Bloodsun said:


> No es que vea o imagine otra pronunciación. Yo la pronuncio de otra manera, como bisílabo. Al hablar, digo *hu-í* (o como sea que eso se represente gráficamente). No se parece en nada esta pronunciación a la de *fui*, el sonido y la duración es diferente. Y no soy la única loca, en todo caso...
> 
> La RAE decidió que a partir de este mes será *hui*, y probablemente concuerde con la pronunciación de muchas personas. En mi caso particular, será contradictorio.
> 
> Saludos.


De la misma manera, ¿alguien por aquí pronuncia o sabe de alguien que pronuncia «hui» como monosilábica? Yo al menos no lo hago así.


----------



## duvija

creo que 'ui' como monosílabo sería como el francés "oui" ( a ver, confirmación a esto? es la primera vez que lo digo/pienso/medito). Y esa pronunciación de 'sí' en francés, NO es igual a la de la forma verbal 'huí', porque la nuestra es mucho más bisilábica (ojo, digo mucho más y no 'siempre', porque como se ve, muchos aseguran que son monosílabos). 
Si hacen el espectrograma (sí, ya sé, estoy rompiendo las bolas) van a ver la diferencia, porque entre un monosílabo y un bisílabo hay variación en longitud y volumen de las vocales - sin contar la altura. Y eso produce variación entre idiolectos.


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> creo que 'ui' como monosílabo sería como el francés "oui"


¡Exactamente!


----------



## cbrena

Bloodsun said:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con mis compañeros rebeldes.


 
Me uno a los compañeros rebeldes.

Vamos a pedirle a Julio Iglesias que se una a nosotros, porque no sé cómo va a cantar ahora la canción _"y es que yo, para pa pa... soy un truhán soy un señor..."_

Porque parece ser que algunos piensan que el lenguaje hablado debe adaptarse al escrito en vez de al revés.


----------



## jmnjmn

Me parece especialmente grave el monosílabo "truhan", porque, si se quita la tilde, debería quitarse también la "h" intercalada, pues su cometido, es deshacer el diptongo, porque en español no existe el hiato "u-a", todas las palabras en las que se juntan las vocales "ua", son diptongos (también "ue" es siempre diptongo, a pesar de extrañas pronunciaciones televisivas, como Eusebio Unzúe o, lu-ego, o bu-eno).

La otra gran "chifladura" es la de "hui". ¿Por qué es monosílaba? El hiato "u-i" existe en español (todos los infinitivos terminados en "-uir" son hiatos. Si "hui" (bisílaba, vive dios, diga quie diga lo contrario) no lleva tilde, por la misma razón, todos los infinitivos de los verbos terminados en "-uir" deberían ser diptongos y, por tanto, llevar tilde (destrúir, conclúir, restitúir...).


----------



## Vampiro

jmnjmn said:
			
		

> Si "hui" (bisílaba, vive dios, diga quie diga lo contrario) no lleva tilde, por la misma razón, todos los infinitivos de los verbos terminados en "-uir" deberían ser diptongos y, por tanto, llevar tilde (destrúir, conclúir, restitúir...).



No eczajeremos, no eczajeremos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

jmnjmn said:


> Si "hui" (bisílaba, vive dios, diga quie diga lo contrario) no lleva tilde, por la misma razón, todos los infinitivos de los verbos terminados en "-uir" deberían ser diptongos y, por tanto, llevar tilde (destrúir, conclúir, restitúir...).


 
¿No sería al revés? ¿Nada de tildes?


----------



## jmnjmn

Pinairun said:


> ¿No sería al revés? ¿Nada de tildes?



Pregunta: ¿Cuántas sílabas tiene la palabra "construir"?
Si es trisílaba (que lo es) no lleva tilde.
Si es bisílaba, haciendo el diptongo "-ui-", debería llevarla para marcar dicho diptongo, ¿no?
¿Porque, nadie explica por qué huir es monosílaba? No se puede explicar por razones morfológicas. Y para mí esa es la clave. 
Si lo medimos físicamente (que es lo que creo que hay que hacer), veremos que 8-9 de cada 10 hablantes pronuncian la palabra "huir" en dos sílabas (exceptuando una parte de América del Norte y Central, en las cuales la tendencia es hacer diptongos casi siempre. Quien dice "guion" o "huir" (monosílabos) también dice "por-tear" (bisílaba) o "leer" (monosílaba) o "crear" (monosílaba). No creo que sea razón suficiente para transformar una bisílaba en monosílaba para aplicar la norma. Debería ser al revés, es decir, aplicar la norma a lo que ES.


----------



## elnickestalibre

jmnjmn said:


> Pregunta: ¿Cuántas sílabas tiene la palabra "construir"?
> Si es trisílaba (que lo es) no lleva tilde.
> Si es bisílaba, haciendo el diptongo "-ui-", debería llevarla para marcar dicho diptongo, ¿no?
> ¿Porque, nadie explica por qué huir es monosílaba? No se puede explicar por razones morfológicas. Y para mí esa es la clave.
> Si lo medimos físicamente (que es lo que creo que hay que hacer), veremos que 8-9 de cada 10 hablantes pronuncian la palabra "huir" en dos sílabas (exceptuando una parte de América del Norte y Central, en las cuales la tendencia es hacer diptongos casi siempre. Quien dice "guion" o "huir" (monosílabos) también dice "por-tear" (bisílaba) o "leer" (monosílaba) o "crear" (monosílaba). No creo que sea razón suficiente para transformar una bisílaba en monosílaba para aplicar la norma. Debería ser al revés, es decir, aplicar la norma a lo que ES.


 

Tiene dos sílabas _cons-truir_ y no se tilda porque es aguda terminada en erre.



jmnjmn said:


> Me parece especialmente grave el monosílabo "truhan", porque, si se quita la tilde, debería quitarse también la "h" intercalada, pues su cometido, es deshacer el diptongo, *porque en español no existe el hiato "u-a", todas las palabras en las que se juntan las vocales "ua", son diptongos* (también "ue" es siempre diptongo, a pesar de extrañas pronunciaciones televisivas, como Eusebio Unzúe o, lu-ego, o bu-eno).


 

Y eso de dónde lo sacas. Sencillamente no es verdad: *grú-a*.


----------



## jmnjmn

elnickestalibre said:


> Y eso de dónde lo sacas. Sencillamente no es verdad: *grú-a*.


 
Y pú-a y acentúa.

Perdón, es un error, quise decir casi todas y todas la -ue-. Disculpas.



elnickestalibre said:


> Tiene dos sílabas _cons-truir_ y no se tilda porque es aguda terminada en erre.


 
Construir es trisílaba. Y podremos estar discutiendo "ad infinitum" mientras no midamos en un fonograma tu pronunciación y la mía. Las cosas no son o dejan de ser porque lo diga la academia, sino porque lo diga el hablante.



elnickestalibre said:


> Tiene dos sílabas _cons-truir_ y no se tilda porque es aguda terminada en erre.


 
Tiene tres sílabas y no se tilda porque es aguda y terminada en "-r".
Si fuera bisílaba habría que marcar el diptongo, ¿verdad?, porque al no tener tilde, la tendencia es a pronunciar tres sílabas (para que sea aguda y terminada en "-r").


----------



## elnickestalibre

jmnjmn said:


> Tiene tres sílabas y no se tilda porque es aguda y terminada en "-r".
> Si fuera bisílaba habría que marcar el diptongo, ¿verdad?, porque al no tener tilde, la tendencia es a pronunciar tres sílabas (para que sea aguda y terminada en "-r").


 
No, los diptongos siguen las reglas generales de acentuación.



jmnjmn said:


> Y pú-a y acentúa.
> 
> Perdón, es un error, quise decir casi todas *y todas la -ue-.* Disculpas.


 

No, tampoco, tienes varias: puntúe -> pun-tú-e; pun-tú-es, pun-tú-en...

Toma un consejo: estudia las reglas.


----------



## Vampiro

jmnjmn said:
			
		

> Me parece especialmente grave el monosílabo "truhan", porque, si se quita la tilde, debería quitarse también la "h" intercalada, pues su cometido, es deshacer el diptongo…



¿Y de dónde sacas que la “h” está ahí para deshacer el diptongo?
Que se vé rara, estoy de acuerdo, se vé rara, pero la palabra truhan, con tilde o sin tide, es diptongo monosilábico aquí y en la Quebrá del Ají.
¿O acaso separas las sílabas si al escribir no te cabe la palabra al llegar al final de una línea?
_


----------



## jmnjmn

elnickestalibre said:


> No, los diptongos siguen las reglas generales de acentuación.



Entonces, ¿si es trisílaba no es aguda terminada en -r? ¿Da lo mismo que sea o no diptongo para que lleve tilde? Mmmmmmm. Me temo que no. Me temo que es querer embutir una realidad en el pellejo de la norma.

Los infinitivos terminados en "-uir" forman hiato. No se moleste en demostrar la cuadratura del cículo (que es lo que es para mí), porque nunca claudicaré.

Un saludo


----------



## Bloodsun

No sé por qué tanto rollo con *contruir*. Es un claro trisílabo: *cons-tru-ir*. Y es aguda  terminada en r, por lo tanto no se tilda. La RAE está de acuerdo en eso. Todos estamos de acuerdo en eso. ¿De dónde sacó quién eso de que es un bisílabo?


----------



## jmnjmn

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y de dónde sacas que la “h” está ahí para deshacer el diptongo?
> Que se vé rara, estoy de acuerdo, se vé rara, pero la palabra truhan, con tilde o sin tide, es diptongo monosilábico aquí y en la Quebrá del Ají.
> ¿O acaso separas las sílabas si al escribir no te cabe la palabra al llegar al final de una línea?
> _



El castellano acogió en el siglo XX la palabra francesa "truand" [tryâ]  para nombrar a una "persona sin vergüenza que vive de engaños  y  estafas" (DRAE). En francés la voz apareció en el siglo XIV ("truant"),  procedente del galo "trugant", y éste del irlandés "truag" que  significaba "miserable". Antes de tener la acepción moderna de  "malhechor", "chulo" vinculado al hampa, el "truand" era un mendigo, un  vagabundo.

Está claro que etimológica no es, por tanto, debe ser morfológica.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bloodsun said:


> No sé por qué tanto rollo con *contruir*. Es un claro trisílabo: *cons-tru-ir*. Y es aguda terminada en r, por lo tanto no se tilda. La RAE está de acuerdo en eso. Todos estamos de acuerdo en eso. ¿De dónde sacó quién eso de que es un bisílabo?


 
Qué barbaridad. ¿No te suena de nada esto?



> *2.1.* *Diptongos*
> 
> *b) *Dos vocales cerradas distintas: _h_ui_da, c_iu_dad, jes_uí_tico, veint_iú_n, d_iu_rno, v_iu_do._


----------



## jmnjmn

elnickestalibre said:


> No, tampoco, tienes varias: puntúe -> pun-tú-e; pun-tú-es, pun-tú-en...
> 
> Toma un consejo: estudia las reglas.



Perdón por ser tan ignorant. Me las miraré.

Pero esa no era la cuestión, te lo recuerdo, por si habías cogido el rábano por las hojas.


----------



## Bloodsun

elnickestalibre said:


> Qué barbaridad. ¿No te suena de nada esto?



Disculpa. Me refería a que construir se pronuncia como trisílabo, y en eso creo que estamos todos de acuerdo (¿no?). Será diptogo pronunciado como hiato, o como sea, pero se pronuncia en tres sílabas.

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bloodsun said:


> Disculpa. Me refería a que construir se pronuncia como trisílabo, y en eso creo que estamos todos de acuerdo (¿no?). Será diptogo pronunciado como hiato, o como sea, pero se pronuncia en tres sílabas.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ah, no, tu pronunciarlo puedes pronunciarlo como quieras, como si quieres pronunciarlo en cuatro sílabas, que no seré yo el que vaya detrás diciéndote cómo lo tienes que pronunciar. 

Pero a la hora de escribir, la palabra tiene dos sílabas. Y por supuesto yo la pronuncio en dos.


----------



## Bloodsun

elnickestalibre said:


> Pero a la hora de escribir, la palabra tiene dos sílabas. Y por supuesto yo la pronuncio en dos.



Con todo respeto, desearía escucharte hablar, no tendría desperdicio


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> No sé por qué tanto rollo con *contruir*. Es un claro trisílabo: *cons-tru-ir*. Y es aguda terminada en r, por lo tanto no se tilda. La RAE está de acuerdo en eso. Todos estamos de acuerdo en eso. ¿De dónde sacó quién eso de que es un bisílabo?
> * Gracias, Bloodsun, hace muchísimo que no me reía tanto.*


 


Bloodsun said:


> Disculpa. Me refería a que construir se pronuncia como trisílabo, y en eso creo que estamos todos de acuerdo (¿no?).
> *NO.*
> 
> Será diptogo pronunciado como hiato, o como sea, pero *se pronuncia en tres sílabas.*
> *¡No me digas!... *
> *¿Y por qué?... *
> *Desde luego, vos podés pronunciarlo como quieras, pero de ahí a afirmar que "se pronuncia en tres sílabas" hay un trecho.*


----------



## Lurrezko

Construir, y todos los verbos acabados en -uir, para mí se pronuncian en tres sílabas, y esto no obedece a mi capricho ni a mi uso personal. Del mismo modo, todas las palabras que ahora modifica la nueva regla son bisílabas en gran parte del mundo hispanohablante, basta con leer los mensajes de foreros de todos los países. De ahí precisamente la controversia que despierta la reforma: si fueran claramente monosílabas, la ortografía se avendría con la pronunciación y a otra cosa, mariposa.

Con respecto al hilo, me parece bien que cada uno mantenga una postura con respecto a la reforma (aunque llama la atención el tono invariablemente desdeñoso y faltón de algunos argumentos), pero negar obviedades con esta contumacia me parece ridículo, francamente.


----------



## Vampiro

elnickestalibre said:
			
		

> Pero a la hora de escribir, la palabra tiene dos sílabas. Y por supuesto yo la pronuncio en dos.


 


			
				Bloodsun said:
			
		

> Con todo respeto, desearía escucharte hablar, no tendría desperdicio


Yo también la pronuncio en dos y no veo dónde está la dificultad.
Cuando WR tenga canal de voz, podríamos salir de la duda, a ver qué tan gracioso sale.
_


----------



## elnickestalibre

Lurrezko oinak said:


> *Construir, y todos los verbos acabados en -uir, para mí se pronuncian en tres sílabas*, y esto no obedece a mi capricho ni a mi uso personal. Del mismo modo, todas las palabras que ahora modifica la nueva regla son bisílabas en gran parte del mundo hispanohablante, basta con leer los mensajes de foreros de todos los países.


 
La palabra _construir _no pertenece a las palabras que antiguamente se tomaban como excepción, las cuales eran solamente algunas monosílabas tomadas por bisílabas con vocal cerra y abierta, y alguna de cerradas siempre bajo la monosílaba de base. 

Con dos vocales cerradas distintas siempre es diptongo y siempre ha sido diptongo y seguirá siendo de esa forma. 

La palabra _construir _es una palabra normal, no existe ninguna norma especial para ella, siempre ha sido de dos sílabas y se entiende que todo el mundo la pronuncia de esa forma. 

La norma para las palabras de dos vocales cerradas distintas es siempre la misma, en este caso no hay más que diptongo siempre.

Todo lo demás es ver lo que no existe, en este caso las normas son tajantes.


----------



## Peterdg

elnickestalibre said:


> La palabra _construir _no pertenece a las palabras que antiguamente se tomaban como excepción, las cuales eran solamente algunas monosílabas tomadas por bisílabas con vocal cerra y abierta, y alguna de cerradas siempre bajo la monosílaba de base.
> 
> Con dos vocales cerradas distintas siempre es diptongo y siempre ha sido diptongo y seguirá siendo de esa forma.
> 
> La palabra _construir _es una palabra normal, no existe ninguna norma especial para ella, siempre ha sido de dos sílabas y se entiende que todo el mundo la pronuncia de esa forma.
> 
> La norma para las palabras de dos vocales cerradas distintas es siempre la misma, en este caso no hay más que diptongo siempre.
> 
> Todo lo demás es ver lo que no existe, en este caso las normas son tajantes.


Pero ¿de dónde sacas la idea de que dos vocales cerradas siempre sean diptongos? Simplemente no es verdad.

Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española, 1.4.11e


> Es muy frecuente, en cambio, el hiato /u.í/, especialmente en todas formas con /i/ acentuada del paradigma de los verbos terminados en -_uir _y en sus derivados.


----------



## Lurrezko

elnickestalibre said:


> La palabra _construir _no pertenece a las palabras que antiguamente se tomaban como excepción, las cuales eran solamente algunas monosílabas tomadas por bisílabas con vocal cerra y abierta, y alguna de cerradas siempre bajo la monosílaba de base.
> 
> Con dos vocales cerradas distintas siempre es diptongo y siempre ha sido diptongo y seguirá siendo de esa forma.
> 
> La palabra _construir _es una palabra normal, no existe ninguna norma especial para ella, siempre ha sido de dos sílabas y se entiende que todo el mundo la pronuncia de esa forma.
> 
> La norma para las palabras de dos vocales cerradas distintas es siempre la misma, en este caso no hay más que diptongo siempre.
> 
> Todo lo demás es ver lo que no existe, en este caso las normas son tajantes.



Elnickestalibre, esto es un foro de lingüística, no de teología. La RAE no es la palabra de dios. Obviamente es quien dicta las reglas y es muy dueña de cambiarlas cuanto crea oportuno, pero la comunidad de hispanohablantes tenemos perfecto derecho a disentir y a razonar lo contrario, en especial los que tienen estudios suficientes para opinar con conocimiento de causa.

Por lo demás, todo lo que aquí exponemos son opiniones y, por ende, están sujetas a refutación, yo creo que no deberías encajar cada opinión contraria y razonada como una afrenta personal.

Saludos


----------



## elnickestalibre

Solamente doy mi opinión al respecto, nada más, no es que me tome a mal vuestras opiniones que como te digo son respetadas y cada uno puede verlo de una forma.

Yo me limito a decir lo que dice la RAE, que a fin de cuentas es la ley general que tenemos que tener en cuenta para escribir correctamente. Cada uno es libre de pronunciar como quiera, eso es indiscutible y lógico.

Y hoy por hoy con la academia en la mano (y con las nuevas normas), toda secuencia de vocal cerrada más vocal cerrada siempre y cuando no sean repetidas (ii y uu), son siempre diptongos.

Evidentemente en otra lengua puede no ser así, pero en nuestra lengua y con la RAE en la mano, dos vocales cerradas son siempre diptongos, había algunas excepciones de monosílabos pero con las nuevas normas ya no están. Todas las palabras que tengan dos vocales cerradas seguidas hacen diptongo.

Y añado, no es una crítica, simplemente es una crónica de lo que dice la academia, que a fin de cuentas es lo que tenemos que tener presente para escribir correctamente.


----------



## Vampiro

elnickestalibre said:


> Yo me limito a decir lo que dice la RAE, que a fin de cuentas es la ley general que tenemos que tener en cuenta para escribir correctamente.


Acerca de ESO voy a reservarme mi opinión.
_


----------



## duvija

jmnjmn said:


> Me parece especialmente grave el monosílabo "truhan", porque, si se quita la tilde, debería quitarse también la "h" intercalada, pues su cometido, es deshacer el diptongo, porque en español no existe el hiato "u-a", *todas las palabras en las que se juntan las vocales "ua", son diptongos* QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ¿púa? ¿ ganzúa? ¿en qué me estoy equivocando? ('agua' vs. 'agúa'?)
> 
> 
> saludos


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y de dónde sacas que la “h” está ahí para deshacer el diptongo?
> Que se vé rara, estoy de acuerdo, se vé rara, pero la palabra truhan, con tilde o sin tide, es diptongo monosilábico aquí y en la Quebrá del Ají.
> ¿O acaso separas las sílabas si al escribir no te cabe la palabra al llegar al final de una línea?
> _


No, no las separamos.

En ningún caso se separarían. Ni los diptongos, ni los triptongos ni los hiatos se separan al final de renglón. La "h" intercalada tampoco afecta para nada. Aunque las pronunciemos diferentes (diptongo o hiato), todos la escribimos igual, hasta ahora, si sigue adelante la nueva Ortografía, quizás nos separemos en dos grupos. ¡Lástima! 

Esta es la normativa, apartados 2 y 4.


----------



## duvija

elnickestalibre said:


> Y hoy por hoy con la academia en la mano (y con las nuevas normas), toda secuencia de vocal cerrada más vocal cerrada siempre y cuando no sean repetidas (ii y uu), son siempre diptongos.
> 
> Evidentemente en otra lengua puede no ser así, pero en nuestra lengua y con la RAE en la mano, dos vocales cerradas son siempre diptongos, había algunas excepciones de monosílabos pero con las nuevas normas ya no están. Todas las palabras que tengan dos vocales cerradas seguidas hacen diptongo.
> .


 
No, todo eso es medible. Quieren saber cómo se reconoce un diptongo? y cuáles tiene el castellano de vocales cerradas?

yu,uy,wi,iw
ciudad, muy, cuidado, ???


----------



## Bloodsun

duvija said:


> No, todo eso es medible. Quieren saber cómo se reconoce un diptongo? y cuáles tiene el castellano de vocales cerradas?



Yo, al menos, quiero saber...


----------



## duvija

diptongo. Se ven en cualquier espectrograma.

Se reconocen 5 partes.
1) transición de la consonante previa al primero sonido vocálico
2) estabilidad del primer sonido vocálico
3) transición del 1o al 2o
4) estabilidad del 2o
5) transición del 2o a la consonante siguiente.

El diptongo se reconoce con una cosa muy fácil. El % de cambio de la transición de la segunda formante. No hay modo de confundir un diptongo con un hiato. Pueden creerme, al menos en esto.


----------



## Bloodsun

duvija said:


> diptongo. Se ven en cualquier espectrograma.
> 
> Se reconocen 5 partes.
> 1) transición de la consonante previa al primero sonido vocálico
> 2) estabilidad del primer sonido vocálico
> 3) transición del 1o al 2o
> 4) estabilidad del 2o
> 5) transición del 2o a la consonante siguiente.
> 
> El diptongo se reconoce con una cosa muy fácil. El % de cambio de la transición de la segunda formante. No hay modo de confundir un diptongo con un hiato. Pueden creerme, al menos en esto.



Según esto, ¿cómo definirías a la palabra *construir*?


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> En ningún caso se separarían. Ni los diptongos, ni los triptongos ni los hiatos se separan al final de renglón. La "h" intercalada tampoco afecta para nada.
> Esta es la normativa, apartados 2 y 4.


 
_4. *Para dividir con guion de final de línea las palabras que contienen un h intercalada, *se actuará como si esta letra muda no existiese, aplicando las mismas reglas que para el resto de las palabras; por lo tanto no podrán romperse sílabas ni secuencias vocálicas, salvo que se trate de palabras compuestas que cumplan los requisitos expuestos en el apartado 2. Ejemplos: adhe- / rente (no *ad- / herente), inhi- / birse (no * in- / hibirse). _

Si esto es de la Academia, creo que van a tener que corregir ese detalle de 'un h ...' Eh, gente! a corregir! Las distracciones no funcionan acá.



Bloodsun said:


> Según esto, ¿cómo definirías a la palabra *construir*?


 

No es 'cómo se define'. Hay que medirlo y si es hiato, no hay deslizada sino que son dos vocales enteras [kons. tru. ir]. Pero ahora tenemos reglas obligatorias para silabicar, que no coinciden con la parte auditiva. Es solamente ortografía. No sería un problema, si no se insistiera en lo 'fonética' que es la ortografía castellana. Nadie critica al inglés por no ser 'fonético' en la escritura, porque nunca pretendió serlo, per el castellano sí.

Y aparentemente, por reglas, hay que decir [kons.trwir] o [kons.truyr]. ¿Cuál eligen? ¿y por qué? porque hay que elegir, no?


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Y aparentemente, por reglas, hay que decir [kons.trwir] o [kons.truyr]. ¿Cuál eligen? ¿y por qué? porque hay que elegir, no?


En cuestiones de pronunciación, no elijo. Desde que aprendí a hablar -oyendo hablar a mis padres y hermanos- tengo instalado un 'chip' que sigue funcionando... Yo digo */truAn/* (monosílaba).
Y para mí *construir* es palabra bisílaba, y como tal la pronuncio. 
No quiero irme del tema -aunque ya nos hemos apartado mucho-, pero también digo *período*, y otros dicen *periodo*.


----------



## chamyto

Calambur said:


> En cuestiones de pronunciación, no elijo. Desde que aprendí a hablar -oyendo hablar a mis padres y hermanos- tengo instalado un 'chip' que sigue funcionando... Yo digo */truAn/* (monosílaba).
> Y para mí *construir* es palabra bisílaba, y como tal la pronuncio.
> No quiero irme del tema -aunque ya nos hemos apartado mucho-, pero también digo *período*, y otros dicen *periodo*.


 
Pues por este otro lado yo siempre he dicho,oído,leído / "tru-án" / ( bisílaba ) .
Entiendo que otras palabras cambien de pronunciación , pero creo que la "h" ahí marca algo. ¿ No creen ?


----------



## Bloodsun

Calambur said:


> No quiero irme del tema -aunque ya nos hemos apartado mucho-, pero también digo *período*, y otros dicen *periodo*.



Yo también digo *período*. Lo escuché y pronuncié así toda la vida, y hace no mucho me enteré de que en realidad no existe tal palabra con tilde. Fue shockeante. En lo que a mí respecta, lo seguiré pronunciando como siempre, aunque por respeto a la ortografía lo empecé a escribir sin tilde (en realidad, solo para que el Word no me lo marque como error). Voy de a poquito... Todavía no estoy segura de tener que cambiar mi pronunciación, me resisto bastante...

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> Yo también digo *período*. [...]


Está muy bien. Las dos formas son válidas.
Mirá lo que dice el DUE:


> *periodo *o* período *(del lat. «periódus», del gr. «períodos»)


 
Al diccionario que tiene incorporado el "word" deberías tomarlo con cuidado: tiene muchos errores, y además hay palabras que desconoce (porque nadie le indicó que existen).


----------



## Serafín33

duvija said:


> No es 'cómo se define'. Hay que medirlo y si es hiato, no hay deslizada sino que son dos vocales enteras [kons. tru. ir]. Pero ahora tenemos reglas obligatorias para silabicar, que no coinciden con la parte auditiva. Es solamente ortografía. No sería un problema, si no se insistiera en lo 'fonética' que es la ortografía castellana.


No puedo hacer mayor énfasis en esto. ¿Que no se supone que todos en este foro han leído el DPD de inicio a fin? Para esto es exactamente que existe el concepto de *diptongos ortográficos*, es decir, palabras que se consideran con diptongo *coincidiendo o no con la pronunciación del hablante*.


> *2.1.1. *_Diptongos ortográficos._ A efectos de acentuación gráfica, se consideran diptongos las secuencias vocálicas siguientes:
> 
> [...]
> 
> b) Dos vocales cerradas distintas: _h_ui_da, c_iu_dad, jes_uí_tico, _[...]


Es decir, es un hecho que hay gente pronuncia «construir» como palabra con tres sílabas y luego otra gente que la pronuncia con dos. Al fin y al cabo para propósitos ortográficos no importa. *Que la ortografía del español no es fonética, ¡por Dios!*



> Y aparentemente, por reglas, hay que decir [kons.trwir] o [kons.truyr]. ¿Cuál eligen? ¿y por qué? porque hay que elegir, no?


Que yo sepa no hay gente que pronuncie «construir» con [uy], eso sí.  Y no, no hay reglas que nos fuercen a leer las palabras de una manera en específico según su grafía. Hasta la propia RAE reconoce que sí existe una verdadera variación en la distinción de diptongos, triptongos y hiatos, incluso considerando un solo hablante, por lo que toda esta complicación cno el acento fonológico y ciertas combinaciones de vocales «abiertas» y «cerradas» no es más que una formalidad.

Que si según la ortografía de 1999 tanto las grafías «fie», «guion», «hui», «riais» y «truhan» son aceptables al igual que «fié», «guión», «huí», «riáis» y «truhán», mientras que en la ortografía nueva que será publicada este diciembre solo las primeras son aceptables, debería ser una discusión en un tema nuevo...


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Y para mí *construir* es palabra bisílaba, y como tal la pronuncio.
> .


 
cons.truir
¿Pero cuál es la vocal completa de tu segunda sílaba? ¿la  o la _? Tiene que ser una de las dos. Un diptongo es vocal+ deslizada (en cualquier orden) en castellano. ¿Cuál es tu deslizada?_


----------



## Bloodsun

Calambur said:


> Está muy bien. Las dos formas son válidas.
> Mirá lo que dice el DUE:
> Por lo que vengo notando últimamente, me parece que me voy a hacer amiga del DUE
> 
> Al diccionario que tiene incorporado el "word" deberías tomarlo con cuidado: tiene muchos errores, y además hay palabras que desconoce (porque nadie le indicó que existen). Ya lo noté, claro, y me la paso agregando palabras al diccionario . Pero en el caso de período no estaba segura...



Otra palabra que me trae dudas: *estadío* (así la pronuncio yo). No está en el DRAE. No sé si estará en el DUE. Dicen que lo correcto es *estadio*. Me parece muy bien, pero la verdad es que jamás he escuchado a nadie pronunciar así (estadio) a una etapa de un ciclo. ¿Será un error generalizado en nuestro país? ¿O será solo un error de mi entorno?

Ya nos fuimos muuucho del tema. Pero creo que este hilo se abrió para discutir normas ortográficas, ¿no? 

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> cons.truir
> ¿Pero cuál es la vocal completa de tu segunda sílaba? ¿la  o la _? Tiene que ser una de las dos. Un diptongo es vocal+ deslizada (en cualquier orden) en castellano. ¿Cuál es tu deslizada?_


_
No sé si te entiendo bien. Así que explicame a qué llamás "vocal completa" y a qué llamás "vocal deslizada"._


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> Otra palabra que me trae dudas: *estadío* (así la pronuncio yo).
> No está en el DRAE. No sé si estará en el DUE.
> *No, no está. Es estadio. *(Tal vez te estás confundiendo con estadía, que es otra cosa).
> 
> Dicen que lo correcto es *estadio*.
> Me parece muy bien, pero la verdad es que jamás he escuchado a nadie pronunciar así (estadio) a una etapa de un ciclo. ¿Será un error generalizado en nuestro país? ¿O será solo un error de mi entorno?
> *No creo que sea un error generalizado, al menos en la zona rioplatense.*


Te transcribo la definición del DUE (de paso, fijate que usa _periodo_):


> *estadio *(del lat. «stadíum», del gr. «stádion»)
> *1 *m._ Medida de *longitud equivalente a 125 pasos (201,2 m), o sea, la octava parte de una milla romana.
> _*2 *_Lugar de esa longitud, donde se ejercitaban antiguamente los *caballos, y también los hombres para las carreras o la lucha.
> _*3 *Dep. Lugar público en que se celebran competiciones; por ejemplo, de fútbol.
> *4 *Cada periodo o grado distinguible en el desarrollo de una cosa. Ô Fase. ¤ Med._ Particularmente, cada uno de los tres que se aprecian en cada acceso de *fiebre intermitente.
> _





> *estadía *(de «estada»)
> *1 *(más frec. en Hispam.) f._ Estancia o permanencia en un sitio. _ÔEstada.
> *2 *_Tiempo que permanece el *modelo ante el pintor o escultor.
> _*3 *(gralm. pl.) Mar._ Cada uno de los días que transcurren después del plazo estipulado para la carga o descarga de un barco mercante, por los cuales se ha de pagar un tanto como indemnización. _ÞSobrestadía.
> *4 *Mar._ La misma indemnización.
> _*5 *Topogr._ Regla vertical graduada en que el número de divisiones abarcadas con un anteojo da su distancia a éste. _Ô_ Mira_ taquimétrica.


----------



## Serafín33

Bloodsun said:


> Otra palabra que me trae dudas: *estadío* (así la pronuncio yo). No está en el DRAE. No sé si estará en el DUE. Dicen que lo correcto es *estadio*.


Qué interesante, nunca había oído que hubiera gente que la pronunciara así. ¿Será una analogía con *estadía*, quizás? 

Y sí, la única forma aceptable es *estadio*.


Calambur said:


> No sé si te entiendo bien. Así que explicame a qué llamás "vocal completa" y a qué llamás "vocal deslizada".


Fonéticamente, en los diptongos y triptongos siempre hay una vocal que tiene mayor prominencia que las demás, sobre todo en longitud (qué tanto te tardas en pronunciarla). Esta vocal es el «núcleo» del diptongo o «vocal completa» mientras que la otra vocal (en un diptongo) o las otras dos vocales (en un triptongo) son las «vocales deslizadas».

Yo creo que si pronuncias «construir» como bisílaba entonces la  es la deslizada y la _ es la completa, a menos esta es la pronunciación que asocio con los bonaerenses._


----------



## elnickestalibre

Neqitan said:


> Qué interesante, nunca había oído que hubiera gente que la pronunciara así. ¿Será una analogía con estadía, quizás?
> 
> Y sí, la única forma aceptable es estadio.
> *Fonéticamente, en los diptongos y triptongos siempre hay una vocal que tiene mayor prominencia que las demás, sobre todo en longitud (qué tanto te tardas en pronunciarla). Esta vocal es el «núcleo» del diptongo o «vocal completa» mientras que la otra vocal (en un diptongo) o las otras dos vocales (en un triptongo) son las «vocales deslizadas».*
> 
> *Yo creo que si pronuncias «construir» como bisílaba entonces la  es la deslizada y la *_*es la completa, a menos esta es la pronunciación que asocio con los bonaerenses*._






_Vamos por partes que esto es muy largo pero muy sencillo. En la palabra construir la vocal tónica (yo la llamo así) es la "i", y no se tilda porque la palabra termina en erre, si terminara en n, s o vocal habría que tildar la "i"._

_Sobre lo mencionado en la palabra periodo no tiene nada que ver, simplemente en Argentina la vocal tónica cambia respecto de España, pero ambas son correctas. En España la vocal tónica es la "o", siendo peri*o*do, diptongo y palabra llana que termina en vocal, no se tilda. En Argentina la vocal tónica es la "i" que al estar junta con una vocal abierta "o" hace hiato cambiante que se tilda siempre y lo hace en la vocal cerrada que es la tónica, por eso en Argentina es per*í*odo y completamente válido. Ademas eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando, esto entra dentro de nuestra ortografía y no es nada nuevo. Además es un claro ejemplo de que nuestra ortografía no nos dice cómo hablar, sino cómo escribir.

Sobre lo que se dijo de que nuestra ortografía no es fonética, está claro, es que es imposible que la ortografía sea fonética. Sobre todo en una lengua como la nuestra, que se puede articular una palabra de muchas formas y con muchas entonaciones, es imposible adaptar unas reglas a mil formas de hablar, por eso se generalizan en la escritura.

Hay gente que algunas palabras las pronuncia con una sílaba, otras personas con dos sílabas y otras personas que pronuncian como quieren. En la escritura no se pueden adaptar unas normas que representen la forma de hablar de todo el mundo, porque entonces la gente escribiría como le diera la gana y no como es debido. Habría muchas palabras que las tildarían o no según les apeteciese en cada momento, con la excusa de que la notaron más fuerte o menos fuerte o pronunciada de forma distinta que otras veces... sería un caos.

Por eso lo normal es que a la hora de escribir se sigan unas normas generales, y luego cada cual que lea la palabra como la suele pronunciar.

______________________

Las reglas son muy fáciles:

Diptongos:

Vocal cerrada + vocal cerrada
vocal cerrada + vocal abierta en cualquier orden pero solamente si la abierta es la vocal tónica.

Hiatos:

Vocal abierta + vocal abierta distintas (oe, eo, ae, ea...).
Conjunto de dos vocales repetidas (aa, ee, ii, oo y uu).
Vocal cerrada + vocal abierta en cualquier orden pero solamente si la cerrada es la vocal tónica. (en este caso siempre se tilda, en la cerrada).


Y esto es todo, nos fijamos en la vocal tónica y seguimos las reglas y es una norma completamente perfecta. Siempre hay distinción entre diptongo e hiato.

______________________

Si por contra quisiésemos adaptar las normas a las formas de hablar sería un caos. Habría que poner:

Diptongos:

Vocal cerrada + vocal cerrada (no siempre, según el hablante lo perciba).
Vocal cerrada + vocal abierta (sin especificar casos de diferenciación; según el hablante lo perciba).

Hiatos:

Vocal abierta + vocal abierta distintas (oe, eo, ae, ea...).
Conjunto de dos vocales repetidas (aa, ee, ii, oo y uu).

Vocal cerrada + vocal abierta (sin especificar casos de diferenciación; según el hablante lo perciba).

Vocal cerrada + vocal cerrada (no siempre, según el hablante lo perciba).

Eso es todo, *¿esa es la norma que queréis?, *porque para que todo el mundo pueda escribir tal como habla habría que escribir de esa forma, siguiendo esas normas de diptongos e hiatos, es decir habría que escribir como a cada uno le apeteciese en cada ocasión, sería un caos.

Saludos._


----------



## cbrena

¡Me rindo señores!

La insistencia ganó al razonamiento y a la diversidad.

Y empiezo a entender que la RAE se rinda también.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Será al revés, que el razonamiento y el sentido común es el que finalmente ha prevalecido.

Antes existían las mismas reglas que hay ahora pero con la diferencia de que ante un grupo de palabras determinadas se permitía usar la norma antiortografía que expuse en el mensaje anterior.

Lo que pasa es que como eran pocas palabras pues nadie se daba cuenta de que con esas palabras se estaban usando unas reglas antiortográficas mediante las cuales se permitía a la gente escribir esas palabras como quisieran. Ahora se dieron cuenta y lo han corregido.


----------



## Serafín33

elnickestalibre said:


> Sobre lo mencionado en la palabra _periodo _no tiene nada que ver, simplemente en Argentina la vocal tónica cambia respecto de España, pero ambas son correctas. En España la vocal tónica es la "o",
> 
> [...]
> 
> Vocal cerrada + vocal abierta (sin especificar casos de diferenciación; según el hablante lo perciba).
> 
> Vocal cerrada + vocal cerrada (no siempre, según el hablante lo perciba).
> 
> Eso es todo, *¿esa es la norma que queréis?, *porque para que todo el mundo pueda escribir tal como habla habría que escribir de esa forma, siguiendo esas normas de diptongos e hiatos, es decir habría que escribir como a cada uno le apeteciese en cada ocasión, sería un caos.


Muy buen resumen de la situación con la ortografía de 1999.

Dos cosas siempre me parecieron chistosas eso sí.

Primero, la RAE por alguna razón decidió que lo de las grafías variables solo aplicaría a palabras que pudieran considerarse como monosilábicas o bisilábicas, por lo que tanto escribir «huir» como «huír» era (y continúa siendo hasta diciembre en unas cuantas semanas) correcto. Pero por alguna razón extraña, decidieron no admitirlo con palabras que pudieran tener dos o tres sílabas, como construir, por lo que solo se acepta la grafía «construir». ¿Cuál habrá sido la razón de esta inconsistencia? Para mí que si iban a aceptar grafías variables en cuanto a esto deberían haber aceptado «construír» también, o no aceptar variables del todo desde un principio (como lo han decidido para la ortografía de este diciembre). Allá la RAE.  

Me gusta que hayan tomado un camino razonable para la nueva ortografía, es decir, o sacrificamos la relación con la pronunciación creando una ortografía unida, o sacrificamos dicha unión por una forma de escribir que esté más cerca de la pronunciación del hablante. Yo al menos estoy a favor de mantener una sola manera de escribir el español por cuantos siglos podamos, hasta que empiecen los países a declarar que su dialecto se ha distanciado tanto del español estándar que sería mejor declararlo idioma diferente (como está pasando en algunas regiones del mundo árabe, donde el idioma hablado tiene una gramática totalmente diferente del escrito).


elnickestalibre said:


> Lo que pasa es que como eran pocas  palabras pues nadie se daba cuenta de que con esas palabras se estaban  usando unas reglas antiortográficas mediante las cuales se permitía a la  gente escribir esas palabras como quisieran. Ahora se dieron cuenta y  lo han corregido.


Lo otro que me parecía chistoso es que como dices, la gente ni se daba cuenta de la aplicación correcta de las reglas, ya que tanto la RAE probablemente no había proveído suficientes ejemplos y la gente en general no se molestaba en leer las reglas en detalle. Si supieran las veces que he tenido que discutir esto cuando me han corregido que «huí» se escribe «hui», cuando las dos en realidad son aceptables... (Al menos hasta este diciembre.)


----------



## duvija

http://chuma.cas.usf.edu/~swohlmut/spn4700/vocales_files/frame.htm  éste es cortito, pero muestra los datos.

Si quieren, pongan 'deslizadas en diptongo', y aparecen miles de artículos. Este parece correcto, aunque un poco largo y se va a cosas que no pueden entender (salvo que le dediquen varios años de sus vidas a diptongos, como desgraciadamente hice yo... ) , pero el la página 111 tienen algunos datos de Navarro Tomás, creo.

Las deslizadas pueden ser vocálicas o consonánticas, y no todos los idiomas consideran diptongos a las que usan una o la otra (inglés no acepta las consonánticas formando diptongo. La definición -en inglés - es: vocal + deslizada vocálica. Eso es diptongo en ese idioma, los nuestros no).


http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...l8ragM&sig=AHIEtbRZI_8Vw_uI4S5KQoJxO8ETfOsyxw


----------



## elnickestalibre

duvija said:


> http://chuma.cas.usf.edu/~swohlmut/spn4700/vocales_files/frame.htm éste es cortito, pero muestra los datos.
> 
> Si quieren, pongan 'deslizadas en diptongo', y aparecen miles de artículos. Este parece correcto, aunque un poco largo y se va a cosas que no pueden entender (salvo que le dediquen varios años de sus vidas a diptongos, como desgraciadamente hice yo... ) , pero el la página 111 tienen algunos datos de Navarro Tomás, creo.
> 
> Las deslizadas pueden ser vocálicas o consonánticas, y no todos los idiomas consideran diptongos a las que usan una o la otra (inglés no acepta las consonánticas formando diptongo. La definición -en inglés - es: vocal + deslizada vocálica. Eso es diptongo en ese idioma, los nuestros no).
> 
> 
> http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:NT2h2QR-kTYJ:www.latindex.ucr.ac.cr/descargador.php%3Farchivo%3Drfl014-08+deslizada+en+diptongo&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEEShB0AhLSbcSgMtSM6F3poC5TCAJ6D9Rg8lvvXZ28-adQFe2cMTRHSGYofUSC92PkItUk5uLbTWvEy7lYrSOZouNW3Hg6PllmPwyJG7GDN9s5b4VLsQNtEUmPvSC3WKwGcl8ragM&sig=AHIEtbRZI_8Vw_uI4S5KQoJxO8ETfOsyxw


 

El inglés es un idioma mucho más reducido que el español, la pronunciación está mucho más unificada que el español. 

Salvando este inciso, decir que lo que aportas es otra prueba más de que no es posible escribir nuestro idioma tal como se pronuncia, sobre todo porque no hay una pronunciación unificada, ni de lejos.

Por ello, en el *lenguaje hablado* para un diptongo o un hiato puedes hacer todas las anotaciones, pruebas y medidas que quieras. Eso solamente te va a llevar a obtener una cosa: que te des cuenta de que unas personas pronunciarán de una forma y otras de otra. Y no se puede decir que una esté mal pronunciada y otra bien, simplemente pronuncian distinto las palabras. Esto sucede y sucederá siempre. Y lo que es peor, querer llevar eso al lenguaje escrito.

Por tanto en el *lenguaje escrito* para un diptongo o un hiato sabemos que hay que seguir unas reglas generales para todo el mundo, y esas reglas generales no se pueden basar en "según el hablante lo perciba" porque entonces sería un caos, la gente escribiría como le daría la gana y nadie podría reprocharle nada porque las propias reglas lo permitirían. Ya que en Cuba pronuncian de una forma y por tanto percibirían de una forma, en México de otra, en Colombia de otra, en Argentina de otra... Es que ni en la propia España pronuncian todos igual, en Andalucía no pronuncian igual que en Madrid por ejemplo y dentro de los demás países hispanohablantes también habrá zonas en las que se hable de forma ligeramente diferente. Por tanto, a la hora de escribir querer marcar un hiato o un diptongo según se perciba es algo antiortográfico porque la ortografía tiene que ser algo válido para todo el mundo y si todo el mundo no pronuncia igual, tampoco lo percibirá igual y por tanto eso no se puede hacer. No sería sensato ni lógico ni seguiría ninguna cordura.

Por tanto, a la hora de escribir un hiato o un diptongo hay que seguir unas normas estándar de escritura, unas reglas que todo el mundo las aprenda y que a todo el mundo les sirva. Y esas reglas ya están inventadas y son las que son. Unas reglas fáciles y prácticas en la escritura que funcionan tan bien como un reloj suizo. Evidentemente habrá gente que no esté de acuerdo con la forma de escribir una determinada palabra y la forma de pronunciarla, pero es que no podemos hacer un idioma escrito para cada persona hispanohablante, ni siquiera para cada país. Por tanto, usamos unas normas estándar generales para que todo el mundo escriba igual un diptongo y un hiato y para que estos (diptongo e hiato) puedan diferenciarse fácilmente a la hora de escribir, con normas distintas uno del otro.

Es muy fácil y lógico:

Dos vocales abiertas: Hiato.
Dos vocales cerradas: Diptongo.
Una de cada tipo: Hiato si la tónica es la cerrada y diptongo si la tónica es la abierta.
Dos vocales repetidas (aa, ee, ii, oo y uu): Hiato.

Punto final. Se escribe de esa forma porque no hay otra forma más sensata ya que no podemos unificar una pronunciación cuando hay tantas diferentes. Y además, creo que esas reglas se adaptan muy bien al lenguaje hablado; aunque como ya te digo, son reglas para que podamos escribir todos de forma lógica.


Saludos.


----------



## manicha

Y ¿qué pasa con esto que apuntaba antes Peterdg?
Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española, 1.4.11e
     Quote:
                    Es muy frecuente, en cambio, el hiato /u.í/, especialmente en todas formas con /i/ acentuada del paradigma de los verbos terminados en -_uir _y en sus derivados.                                 

Al final va a resultar que no todas las combinaciones de dos vocales débiles son diptongo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

No sé dónde habrá leído eso (en el DPD no desde luego), supongo que se referirá a la pronunciación de determinada zona. 

Las normas generales de escritura son las que te digo.

A los hechos me remito. Busca las normas para los hiatos de vocal cerrada + vocal cerrada a ver si las encuentras... 

Verbos terminados en -_uir _y en sus derivados:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=construir
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=huir
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=reconstruir

¿Tú ves que alguno se tilde? Los hiatos siempre tildan las vocales cerradas.


----------



## Lurrezko

elnickestalibre said:


> El inglés es un idioma mucho más reducido que el español, la pronunciación está mucho más unificada que el español.


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko oinak said:


> elnickestalibre said:
> 
> 
> 
> El inglés es un idioma mucho más reducido que el español, la pronunciación está mucho más unificada que el español.
Click to expand...

Estoy de acuerdo con


----------



## XiaoRoel

El silabeo de *truhán* es _*tru.hán*_. Es interesante al respecto observar el plural y su silabeo: _*tru.ha.nes*_. Si no se acentúa, esa* /u/* habrá que considerarla semiconsonántica, _*[trwan]*_, cuando en realidad la palabra es_* [truán]*_, plural_* [truánes] *_(la transcripción es de "minimos" para que todos la entiendan). No creo que, precisamente en esta palabra, sea muy común la pronunciación monosilábica (que sí es más normal en *guión* y otras); y esa */h/ intervocálica* indica claramente un *límite silábico*: es como una barrera que la sílaba tónica *-hán* ofrece ante la posible consonantización de */u/* en* [w]*.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con


 

Veo el  y subo la apuesta a


----------



## duvija

De elnickestalibre:

_El inglés es un idioma mucho más reducido que el español, la pronunciación está mucho más unificada que el español_.

Curiosidad: ¿Dónde estudiaste inglés? y ¿podrías definir 'reducido'? (estoy tratando de ser generosa y pensar que todos metemos la pata de vez en cuando, pero tu aseveración es un tanto extrema. ¿No te parece? Creo que voy a hacer una pancarta y colgarla en la puerta de casa, para regocijo de mis vecinos).


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> *truhán*


 
¿ ?

 No te resistas, sabes que le quedan días a esa tilde.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No puedo dejar de acentuar una palabra *aguda y bisílaba* acabada en _*-n*_. Es superior a mí.


----------



## manicha

El propio Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas recoge lo siguiente (el subrayado es mío): 

_*hiato*. *1. *Es la secuencia de dos vocales que se pronuncian en sílabas distintas: __grú - a,__ pa - í__s, ca - e__r, dis - cu - tí - a__is. *Desde el punto de vista fonético*, son hiatos las combinaciones de vocal abierta (__a, e, o) átona + vocal cerrada (__i, u) tónica: __raí__z, laú__d, reí__r, transeú__nte, oí__r; de vocal cerrada tónica + vocal abierta átona: __María,__ ríe,__ frío, __cacatúa,__ acentúe, __bú__ho; de dos vocales iguales:__ aza__ha__r, posee__r, chii__ta, alco__ho__l; y de dos vocales abiertas distintas: __cae__r, ao__rta, tea__tro, etéreo, __coá__gulo, poe__ta  (aunque, en el habla, la secuencia de dos vocales abiertas  —especialmente cuando ninguna de ellas es tónica— puede articularse como  diptongo, esta combinación vocálica se considera siempre hiato desde el  punto de vista normativo).*2.* *Las otras combinaciones posibles de dos vocales* (salvo la secuencia de  una vocal abierta tónica seguida de una cerrada átona, que forma siempre  diptongo en español) *se pueden pronunciar como hiatos o como diptongos* (→ diptongo, 1 y 2),  dependiendo de diversos factores: *las palabras concretas en las que se  encuentren incluidas*, el origen geográfico o social del hablante (→ 4 y 5),  el mayor o menor esmero en la pronunciación, etc. Dada esta  variabilidad, se ha optado por establecer una serie de *convenciones**a  la hora de acentuar gráficamente las palabras*; así, las secuencias  vocálicas distintas de las descritas en el primer párrafo se  considerarán siempre diptongos a efectos de acentuación gráfica.
Y después: 
En amplias zonas de América es muy frecuente que se pronuncien como  diptongos secuencias formadas por una vocal cerrada átona y una vocal  abierta tónica, o por dos vocales cerradas distintas; estas mismas  secuencias, por el contrario, se pronuncian mayoritariamente como hiatos  en el español de España y de algunos países americanos, por ejemplo, la  Argentina o el Ecuador. Así, en España y parte de América, la palabra _  sobre qué ha de considerarse diptongo y qué ha de considerarse hiato _guion  se pronuncia como bisílaba ([gi - ón]), debido al hiato, mientras que  en otras áreas americanas se pronuncia como monosílaba ([gión]), debido  al diptongo; lo mismo sucede con __jesuita, que vacila, según las zonas, entre el hiato ([je - su - í - ta]) y el diptongo ([je - suí - ta])._

Por lo tanto, una cosa es que la Academia decida, por simplificar las cosas, que determinadas combinaciones de letras se tildarán de determinada manera y llame a esas combinaciones hiato o diptongo, y otra que en la pronunciación de la mayor parte de la población eso sea hiato (dos vocales separadas) o diptongo (dos vocales juntas). 

Además, en la entrada sobre la acentuación de hiatos y diptongos todos los apartados comienzan con "A efectos de acentuación gráfica se considera hiato/diptongo..." y después indica que las normas son una convención. 

Y yo me pregunto, si la tilde es el "signo ortográfico auxiliar con el que, según determinadas reglas, se representa en la escritura el acento prosódico", ¿qué sentido tiene poner o quitar tildes siguiendo la citada convención, cuando su presencia (o ausencia) en vez de informarnos sobre el acento prosódico de la palabra, más bien nos desinforma?

Porque, siguiendo con esa misma convención, la no tilde de truhán lo que nos indica es que se pronuncia como Juan, y por ahí no paso .


----------



## Serafín33

jmnjmn said:


> Me parece especialmente grave el monosílabo  "truhan", porque, si se quita la tilde, debería quitarse también la "h"  intercalada, pues su cometido, es deshacer el diptongo





XiaoRoel said:


> y esa */h/ intervocálica* indica claramente un *límite silábico*: es como una barrera que la sílaba tónica *-hán* ofrece ante la posible consonantización de */u/* en* [w]*.


No, para propósitos ortográficos, la <h> intervocálica no tiene ninguna influencia en el silabeo. La palabra «ahumar» debe considerarse como si tuviera dos sílabas: ahu-mar. Por esta razón, «truhan» también debe considerarse un monosílabo según las reglas de diptongos ortográficos de la ortografía de 1999: si una vocal cerrada y una abierta están contiguas, y el acento fonético va en la abierta, se considera que forman un diptongo incluso si el hablante las pronuncia en hiato. Repito: _para propósitos ortográficos_, por ejemplo, para dividir una palabra en dos entre el final del reglón y el inicio del siguiente. La realidad fonética puede ser otra. Pueda ser que digas [aw-már] o [a-u-már], [trwan] o [tru-án], al fin y al cabo no importa.

En 1999, eso sí, dieron la escapatoria de poder consierar a una palbra de estas con hiato si la regla la hacía parecer como monosílaba. Entonces era posible escribirla con tilde para marcar el hiato, con tal que el que estuviera escribienda lo considerara bien marcado: «truhán» —escapatoria que desaparecerá en unas semanas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuando la pronunciación con hiato es inmensamente mayoritaria, sucede como con el leísmo, la RAE no puede dar carta blanca a estas extravagancias hasta el punto de hacer de un uso minoritario el único y excluyente ahora en la regla ortográfica. La Academia puede decir misa en latín, pero un hiato es un hiato aquí y en la China y no se puede negar su existencia, y más cuando es pronunciación mayoritaria en la lengua. Puede ser que tu digas [aw.mar], pero yo digo [a.u.mar], para mi esa hache es una barrera silábica y así pronuncio [sa.u.me.rjo], [a.θa.ar], [al.ko.ol], [pro-to-e-re-xe], [a.or.mar], y en pronunciación cuidada y culta así se pronuncia. La RAE no puede, ni a efectos ortográficos ni a ningún otro efecto, por decreto negar la física del sonido ni la prosodia del español. Ignorancia y prepotencia sin ninguna base que lo justifique, más allá de una pretendida simplificación que sólo se puede entender, como el leísmo, porque es práctica capitalina en España. Esta regla con su pan se la coman. Soy lingüista y utente del español y te puedo asegurar que el primero de año que viene los hiatos seguirán pronunciándose y la regla académica seguirá falta de base. Y además lo único que ganaremos los utentes será un tremendo dolor de cabeza y una gran perplejidad. Tan es así que estoy pensando en volver a acentuar _fué_, _dió_ y otras cosas que aprendí de niño y que ahora ([a.o.ɾa], trisílabo) empiezo a valorar como un bien perdido.


----------



## Serafín33

XiaoRoel said:


> Cuando la pronunciación con hiato es inmensamente mayoritaria, sucede como con el leísmo, la RAE no puede dar carta blanca a estas extravagancias hasta el punto de hacer de un uso minoritario el único y excluyente ahora en la regla ortográfica. La Academia puede decir misa en latín, pero un hiato es un hiato aquí y en la China y no se puede negar su existencia, y más cuando es pronunciación mayoritaria en la lengua. Puede ser que tu digas [aw.mar], pero yo digo [a.u.mar], para mi esa hache es una barrera silábica y así pronuncio [sa.u.me.rjo], [a.θa.ar], [al.ko.ol], [pro-to-e-re-xe], [a.or.mar], y en pronunciación cuidada y culta así se pronuncia. La RAE no puede, ni a efectos ortográficos ni a ningún otro efecto, por decreto negar la física del sonido ni la prosodia del español. Ignorancia y prepotencia sin ninguna base que lo justifique, más allá de una pretendida simplificación que sólo se puede entender, como el leísmo, porque es práctica capitalina en España. Esta regla con su pan se la coman. Soy lingüista y utente del español y te puedo asegurar que el primero de año que viene los hiatos seguirán pronunciándose y la regla académica seguirá falta de base. Y además lo único que ganaremos los utentes será un tremendo dolor de cabeza y una gran perplejidad.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, ¿quién pronuncia «truhán» como [trwan], monosílabo, de todas maneras? Para mí que deberían aceptar casos especiales como este, donde la pronunciación de la palabra como bisílabo es enormemente mayoritaria (¿tal vez hasta universal?).

Sin embargo, la variación dialectal en cuanto a [gion] y [gi.ón], [kons.tru.ír] y [kons.truír], etc., es un problema. Estas son pronuncian que incluso son propias del habla culta y cuidada de los hablantes. Entonces o se sacrifica la unidad en la ortografía o se sacrifica la concordancia con la pronunciación. 

En cuanto a esta decisión, yo al menos estoy a favor de lo segundo, a favor de forzar a todo el mundo a que escriban de una sola manera, concuerde esta ortografía o no con cómo pronuncien las palabras. De todos modos tenemos otros grafemas que son de pura memorización, como la presencia de la <h> en palabras no tomadas recientemente del inglés (ej. _hockey_).

De lo contrario empezaré a escribir «construír» e «ignisión», tal y como las pronuncio. Y que conste que pronunciaciones cultas y educadas, eso sí.

¿Qué piensas en cuanto a estos casos?


> Tan es así que estoy pensando en volver a acentuar _fué_, _dió_


Admito que soy bastante ignorante en cuanto a las normas anteriores de ortografía de la RAE. Apenas tengo una vaga idea que por bastante tiempo la preposición «a» se escribía «á», y que solía haber al inicio dígrafos cultos del griego a través del latín ej. «orthographia» u «orthographía», que desaparecieron entrado el siglo XX.

¿Cuál era la lógica bajo la cual se acentuaban «fue» y «dio» cuando eras niño? ¿Acaso era para ser consistentes en cuanto al acentuar los verbos del pretérito perfecto simple en tercera persona del singular? Algo como: «debido a "amó, temió, vivió, tomó, corrió, etc.", entonces también "fué, dió, vió"».


> y otras cosas que aprendí de niño y que ahora ([a.o.ɾa], trisílabo) empiezo a valorar como un bien perdido.


El silabeo de «ahora» no da problemas, siempre se le considera como hiato debido a que son dos vocales abiertas contiguas. Por lo tanto, [a.ó.ra] y a-ho-ra.


----------



## duvija

Yo que sé. La Academia realmente no puede lidiar con todo. Y se tiró a simplificar la ortografía, y que el sonido se las arregle como pueda. Digamos, al estilo inglés. 
Las pronunciaciones cambian diacrónica y sincrónicamente, sobre todo con un área geográfica tan grande y compleja,  pero al mantener una ortografía unificada, al menos la literatura de otros países se puede leer sin problemas. Tuve una época anti-academicista, pero con la edad, me estoy poniendo más tolerante. ¿Qué otra opción queda? 


Resignación.


----------



## Bloodsun

¿Resignación? Sí, eso parece. Resignación voluntaria o forzada.

El problema es que esperamos demasiado de la Academia, esperamos que sea una especie de guía, de unificadora... Y sería ideal que pudiera responder a nuestras expectativas. Pero evidentemente la Academia marcha para un lado y nosotros para el otro, tenemos diferentes ideas con respecto a la lengua, y opinamos en consecuencia.

Yo no soy partidiaria de simplificar la ortografía, pero es evidentemente lo que está haciendo la RAE... Al mismo tiempo soy partidiaria del sentido común, y como tal entiendo que ciertas reglas no tienen mucho sentido, y por eso entiendo que quieran cambiarlas. Pero para determinados casos muy polémicos existen las excepciones, ¿no? Y yo creo que, cuando muchos opinan de forma diferente a la Academia, y ambos lados con fundamento y sentido común, entonces hay que plantearse la posibilidad de que ambos tengan razón, o que ninguno la tenga. Todos debemos tragarnos el orgullo de humanos y aceptar que a veces las cosas escapan a nuestro control, que hay variabilidad de punto a punto y que es propio de una lengua viva que vaya cambiando y evolucionando de formas inesperadas. La ortografía intenta atrapar la palabra hablada y encontrar una regla que ayude luego a enseñar a las nuevas generaciones cómo hablar y escribir. Pero es un ida y vuelta. La ortografía y la lengua se retroalimentan, y por lo mismo debería permitírseles crecer juntas. Es difícil encontrar en equilibrio, decidir hasta qué punto la ortografía refleja a la lengua hablada, y hasta qué punto la lengua hablada obedece a la ortografía. Un poquito y un poquito, debería ser. Difícil, muy difícil y controversial debe ser decidir qué variabilidad del idioma debe ser considerada vicio, y cuál ha de ser contemplada como posible evolución. ¿Qué es error (ortográfico) y qué es tan solo un vicio o una nueva tendencia? Y lo más importante... ¿Según quién?

Entiendo que debe ser difícil para la Academia llevar adelante sus funciones de unificadora de la lengua española. Critico sus decisiones, pero las entiendo.

La cuestión es que cada día se aleja más de los hispanohablantes, es decir, de nosotros. Y somos nosotros quienes tenemos la lengua en nuestras manos, somos nosotros quienes la hablamos y quienes marcamos las nuevas tendencias. Por eso creo que los de la Academia deberían echar una ojeada a foros como este. Aquí -y en muchos otros foros-se expresan los hispanohablantes. Y desde nuestra humilde posición podemos, sin embargo, aportar mucho datos interesantes sobre el uso *real* de las palabras.

Y... me voy a dormir. 

Buenas noches a todos!

Saludos.


----------

